# Anyone Willing To Take A Chance? Chicago



## chicagojoe (Dec 10, 2009)

Long story short, I was suppose to learn how to plow this winter and it ended up not happening. I still want to learn though. I understand many people would not be willing to take a chance on someone who dosen't know what they are doing and I don't blame them. Is there anyone out there that would? I am a carpenter and work has been so slow that I haven't worked since August. I need to do whatever I have to do for work right now. I have been reading over this forum and realize the hours will be long. I understand that and I am ready. Sorry to make this look like a novel.

Cliff notes: Never plowed before and want to learn. Anyone willing to take a chance with me?


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice (Dec 22, 2009)

where do you live?? I'll teach ya...


----------



## chicagojoe (Dec 10, 2009)

I am right by Midway Airport


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice (Dec 22, 2009)

chicagojoe;945329 said:


> I am right by Midway Airport


ok i'm out in lockport... archer ave and 2nd street...


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice (Dec 22, 2009)

now keep in mind i have one account but with that i could show you the right way to plow vs the wrong way....


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice (Dec 22, 2009)

niko3772;945408 said:


> now keep in mind i have one account but with that i could show you the right way to plow vs the wrong way....


yeah ya know what never mind I no longer have that account... was cut out to another guy 25 bucks i was charging 150...

So good luck


----------



## readysnowplow (Jun 3, 2009)

Give me a call if you are really serious. My accounts are in the city and I need a dependable guy who's ready to go when the snow is. 
773-491-8545


----------



## chicagojoe (Dec 10, 2009)

readysnowplow;955079 said:


> Give me a call if you are really serious. My accounts are in the city and I need a dependable guy who's ready to go when the snow is.
> 773-491-8545


Yes I am serious. Would really like to give it a shot. Was really hoping for someone to maybe give me a little coaching or some kind of tutorial.


----------



## readysnowplow (Jun 3, 2009)

Like I said. If you're serious. Call mr


----------



## readysnowplow (Jun 3, 2009)

Liike I said if you're serious call me


----------

